# Oil Pressure problem in '86 300



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

Friends car has an oil pressure problem. The car starts and will drive for a little while but after some time the oil pressure will drop to zero. He hasn't driven the car yet so it's relayed from his dad what happens. The fact that the car starts says that maybe its the oil pressure sensor, and not the pump. Anyone experienced with this sort of problem?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Urinemachine said:


> Friends car has an oil pressure problem. The car starts and will drive for a little while but after some time the oil pressure will drop to zero. He hasn't driven the car yet so it's relayed from his dad what happens. The fact that the car starts says that maybe its the oil pressure sensor, and not the pump. Anyone experienced with this sort of problem?


When you say, "will drive," does that mean he has driven it? If so when he accelerates does the pressure go up and settle to zero? If thta is true then change out the sensor for a new one.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Urinemachine said:


> Friends car has an oil pressure problem. The car starts and will drive for a little while but after some time the oil pressure will drop to zero. He hasn't driven the car yet so it's relayed from his dad what happens. The fact that the car starts says that maybe its the oil pressure sensor, and not the pump. Anyone experienced with this sort of problem?


Its probably the oil pressure sending unit.

Mike


----------

